# AZ Giveaway - (3) Lift Passes to Pats Peak in Henniker, NH



## Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

Up for grabs are (3) lift pass vouchers to Pats Peak which will be given to (3) randomly selected winners. 

*

How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 




Replying in this thread earns you (1) entry to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) additional entry to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) additional entry to win

Example:You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (6) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 13 entries. *

Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (11/26/2013) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Wednesday, 12/4/2013.*

Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out*

Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A lift ticket voucher for Pats Peak good for the 2013/14 ski season!*

Good luck!*


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2013)

In. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Nov 26, 2013)

In!


----------



## Stache (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, now that I live in New Hampshire, and Pat's Peek is only a short distance from work..... I'm replying, I'm In!!


----------



## Katadinagain (Nov 26, 2013)

Wouldn't a win be great?


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 26, 2013)

pick me


----------



## Katadinagain (Nov 26, 2013)

Pick me!


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## jwnelson2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## fahz (Nov 26, 2013)

I like to ski for free!


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 26, 2013)

In!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes ( Catskills next time maybe)


----------



## Quietman (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in, haven't been to Pats for a while!


----------



## killerBsaturn (Nov 26, 2013)

In like flynn


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 26, 2013)

In 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 26, 2013)

Count me in.  And thanks for all these offers.


----------



## skifree (Nov 26, 2013)

yippee!


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Did I win, yet?


----------



## atomic68 (Nov 26, 2013)

Please enter me in the raffle. Thank you


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2013)

sign me up, i want to check out the new terrain


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, please.


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2013)

Skiing makes me happy :razz:


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 26, 2013)

count me in


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 27, 2013)

Tiptoe through the window 
By the window, that is where I'll be 
Come tiptoe through the tulips with me 

Oh, tiptoe from the garden 
By the garden of the willow tree 
And tiptoe through the tulips with me 

Knee deep in flowers we'll stray 
We'll keep the showers away 
And if I kiss you in the garden, in the moonlight 
Will you pardon me?  
And tiptoe through the tulips with me 

Maybe it's flowers you stray will be the showers of life 
And when I kiss you in the garden in the moonlight 
Will you pardon me and tiptoe through the tulips with me


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Terry (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## JFP (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in thank you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2013)

In, but when will you offer some pairs of tickets as well?


----------



## reefer (Nov 27, 2013)

try again!


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 27, 2013)

I am not averse to winning these tickets.


----------



## Rikka (Nov 29, 2013)

Love Pats ... In like Flynn


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 29, 2013)

Please add me. Thanks Nick!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2013)

In


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 29, 2013)

In!

Sent from my LGMS769 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Nov 29, 2013)

In. Always wanted to see what Pat's was all about.


----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2013)

In. Worth a look sometime.


----------



## vermonter44 (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't mind visiting....

Sent from my VS840 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## soposkier (Dec 1, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## dlague (Dec 1, 2013)

in


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have no idea what is going on here!


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 2, 2013)

I need to ski in New Hammy!! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hoping for a winner!!


----------



## Quigs76 (Dec 3, 2013)

Skiing for free, please!


----------



## MeMaw (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll take one!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2013)

In


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 4, 2013)

dibs


----------



## jwnelson2012 (Dec 4, 2013)

In


----------



## Sue (Dec 4, 2013)

I love to skiiiii!


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 4, 2013)

In!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

Wonder who will win?


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 5, 2013)

And the winners are????


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2013)

Gonna try to run either tonight or tomorrow morning. 

This is sort of a manual process. I have to export the entries in SQL, run a conversion via  a macro to total up "entries" per person, then run a random generator also via excel


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Gonna try to run either tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> This is sort of a manual process. I have to export the entries in SQL, run a conversion via  a macro to total up "entries" per person, then run a random generator also via excel



That is a lot of work and time . You think they make an App do it.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2013)

Did Scotty win?


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is a lot of work and time . You think they make an App do it.



It's a labor of love


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2013)

Winners are: 

1) Riverskier
2) steamboat1
3) wa-loaf

congrats guys! I will PM for addresses


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Winners are:
> 
> 1) Riverskier
> 2) steamboat1
> ...



WooHoo!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Winners are:
> 
> 1) Riverskier
> 2) steamboat1
> ...


Congratulations . Hoping for next contest to be for a hill closer to NYC maybe.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Congratulations . Hoping for next contest to be for a hill closer to NYC maybe.



I agree scotty


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> I agree scotty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I never seen the Catskills or Mass CT even the ADK s Roxury NY some where we ski and snowboarding to.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2013)

Pretty sure we've had Hunter tickets in the past.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Pretty sure we've had Hunter tickets in the past.



Before I be came a member. I be very happy with that.


----------



## catherine (Dec 6, 2013)

Congratulations!  Looking forward to next contest


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I never seen the Catskills or Mass CT even the ADK s Roxury NY some where we ski and snowboarding to.



Last year we gave away 20 passes to Gore


----------



## fahz (Dec 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Last year we gave away 20 passes to Gore



I got one of those and was happy to ski for free! Thanks!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> It's a labor of love



The more complex the contest = job security...;-)


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gore is definitely awesome.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

quiglam1 said:


> Gore is definitely awesome.



+1 yes it is if you like no crowded steeps and big vertical.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks Nick. Was away skiing for a few days & just saw this now. Pat's is one of only a handful of places in the NE I haven't skied. Guess I'll have to add another feather in my cap.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I never seen the Catskills or Mass CT even the ADK s Roxury NY some where we ski and snowboarding to.



Even by Scotty's standards, this sentence is in an extra-terrestrial dialect.



Nick said:


> Last year we gave away 20 passes to Gore



My gf and I played that game religiously, and we both won.  It was the coolest one of these I've seen, because it was actually a trivia game (meaning you actually had to do something to won), and I'd say 16/20 questions werent things you could simply GOOG and have an answer in 15 seconds.  So the person at Gore who assembled the quiz did an awesome job too in researching things you couldnt easily find on the net.  

And marketing like this works too, because neither my gf or I had ever skied there before, and we liked Gore so much we went BACK *last *year, and will go back SEVERAL times *this *year.  So by giving away two free lift tickets which literally cost Gore nothing (well....maybe 8¢ worth of materials) they created two new customers and have already made some money on us last year and will make more this year and out into the future.  Sometimes the greatest "hurdle" in mining new customers is just getting them to try your product in the first place.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm talking with Hunter now to see if i can get a few for the site. Stay tuned.


----------



## fahz (Dec 9, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> My gf and I played that game religiously, and we both won.  It was the coolest one of these I've seen, because it was actually a trivia game (meaning you actually had to do something to won), and I'd say 16/20 questions werent things you could simply GOOG and have an answer in 15 seconds.  So the person at Gore who assembled the quiz did an awesome job too in researching things you couldnt easily find on the net.
> 
> And marketing like this works too, because neither my gf or I had ever skied there before, and we liked Gore so much we went BACK *last *year, and will go back SEVERAL times *this *year.  So by giving away two free lift tickets which literally cost Gore nothing (well....maybe 8¢ worth of materials) they created two new customers and have already made some money on us last year and will make more this year and out into the future.  Sometimes the greatest "hurdle" in mining new customers is just getting them to try your product in the first place.



I also did that contest and enjoyed the challenge.  It became a daily thing and I agree some of the answers were not always easy to find and open ended enough that it seemed like multiple answers might work.  I did very well scoring a Gore ticket and the grand prize.  Gore is a great place to go but not the easiest mountain to find deals to ski.  I'm hoping to get up there again also!  The grand prize, the skies, came in the end of last season but the bindings were back ordered and did not arrive until summer.  I recently had them mounted and look forward to trying them.  I'm just waiting for mother nature to cover the trails and all the rocks before I break them in.  A picture will show up when I do.  I also would go for another challenge like that one ~ thanks Nick for your part in that!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2013)

in


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'm talking with Hunter now to see if i can get a few for the site. Stay tuned.



Very cool thanks Nick.


----------



## arock (Dec 21, 2013)

Hoping to win these!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 21, 2013)

arock said:


> Hoping to win these!



Good luck! Got a time machine?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Good luck! Got a time machine?



Delorina I hear will do the job.


----------

